# Completely eliminated my severe anxiety symptoms with three supplements!



## Layne (Jul 12, 2019)

For those who may not know, there's a fair amount of overlap between dpdr and Myalgic Enchalomylitis (aka as Chronic Fatigue Syndrome). One thing that's common in both conditions is the challenge of anxiety. One man on a CFS forum I visit regularly had very severe anxiety, and tried many things over many years to try to help himself. He eventually found three supplements that when combined, work extremely well for him, and posted about it on the ME/CFS forum and became a very popular thread (link below).

This guy is extremely intelligent and well read. If you would be interested in just about any topic pertaining to conditions that overlap between dpdr and CFS, he's the one to do a search on at Phoenix Rising. -- From his correspondence with others since he posted his results on eliminating his anxiety, he says approx. 50% of people get similar results. I'll paste his introduction below the link. It's actually a fairly long post, and a very long thread. But I consider it one of the best discussions online on anxiety, and regard it as a must read for anybody looking to further their knowledge on various ways to treat it.

*Completely eliminated my severe anxiety symptoms with three supplements!*

I had hellish, unrelenting *generalized anxiety disorder* for several years, and, having tried hundreds of supplements (as well as SSRI drugs and TCA drugs) in my frantic efforts to treat it, I recently found 3 supplements that seem to pretty much eliminate my anxiety!

• The first and most potent anti-anxiety supplement is *N-acetyl-glucosamine* (NAG), taken at a dose of 700 mg twice daily on an empty stomach; the dose can be reduced once daily after a few weeks. NAG should not be confused with glucosamine sulfate, which will not work for this anti-anxiety purpose. Note that NAG may be inadvisable in Lyme disease (see *here*). NAG can also aggravate asthma. NAG is usually shellfish derived (however *Swanson NAG* is derived from fermented yeast, though Swanson say they cannot guarantee it is shellfish free). NAG should not be taken if you are on the blood thinner warfarin (see *here*). Glucosamine and likely NAG also may raise intraocular pressure (see *here*).

• The second most potent is *flaxseed oil* (aka linseed oil), one level tablespoon (15 ml) daily. 15 ml of flaxseed oil is 13,000 mg in weight. Flaxseed oil is best absorbed when taken with food. It is the alpha linolenic acid (ALA) in flaxseed oil that I believe has the anti-anxiety effects (flaxseed oil is 55% ALA; chia oil is 64% ALA).

• The third is the herb *turmeric*, at a dose of 1000 mg twice daily, best taken on an empty stomach (but if it causes irritation, take with food). This herb can be bought cheaply as turmeric powder for cooking. 1000 mg equates to just under one level teaspoon of powder. *Turmeric is not to be confused with curcumin* (turmeric contains curcumin, but turmeric has many other active ingredients, including: ar-turmerone, demethoxycurcumin, bisdemethoxycurcumin, atlantone, and zingiberone; I suspect the *ar-turmerone* in turmeric may have the main anti-anxiety effect, as ar-turmerone *is thought* to reduce microglial activation). So don't buy curcumin thinking it is turmeric; they are not the same.


----------

